# Which salts ta store



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, part a our set back program includes salt.

We store Iodized salt fer regular use but also store just plain salt as well as kosher salt.

The reason: well if ya need salt ta smoke meats fer storage, idodized salt will give the meat a off sorta metallic taste. Regular salt won't. I use lots a kosher salt fer my smoked meats. There be a difference in the weights a kosher an the smaller table salt size grains, so in that respect ya gotta be carefull how much ya use. If ya use tabel salt grains in a recipe callin fer kosher salt it will be way to salty. Best to do yer salt by weight rather then a cup meassure.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Non-iodized salt is good for canning, too.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I just received my order of 110# of sea salt. I use it for canning. Regular table salt turns the liquid in my beans and meat cloudy. Sea salt doesn't, but it does seem to have a much stronger taste and I've found that I use less.

Here is where I got it.

Pure Ocean Sea Salt - Atlantic Sea Salt - 55 lbs. (fine)


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I store a couple hundred pounds of Iodized salt and a couple hundred pounds of plain salt that i got from the local feed store for about 18. a hundred.


----------

